# 5-3-15 Destin



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

This was an awesome trip, also was round 4 in my search for the first kings of the season. (Couldn't participate in the tourney unfortunately.) 

Launched from Destin into the Gulf around 615am with HManEOD for some trolling and we planned on hitting the Miss Louise. Bait was around and easy to see on fish finder, but they just weren't liking the sabikis too much. A couple here and there, enough to keep a king rig drifting while trying to sabiki up more bait.

Found the Miss Louise with a couple boats around and decided to head closer to shore not wanting to crowd the boats, planning on loading up on bait. The wind picked up a bit and shifted, keeping us at the color change between 30-40'. In the first hour we were hooking king after king. HManEOD ended up catching the biggest which was bigger than his measuring stick, guessing it was probably a hair over 40" though.

I ended up landing five or six all a little shy of 30" and had a few spit the hook here and there.

While sabiki'ing up more bait I notice my line with a king rig starts going in a circle around the kayak, but is still slack. So, I start cranking on it and a nice little mahi starts doing some acrobatics through the air. I call HManEOD over knowing they move in groups and sure enough there are two others following his buddy who's hooked. This was my first time seeing one in person, and man are these fish gorgeous when they're fresh into the fight! I decided to be nice and left it in the water still hooked while he casted around me with a waxwing but they just weren't interested. Ended up being 24" FL.

Drifted and trolled some more around that depth with some more small kings landed on the live stuff and one on a yozuri, then ANOTHER mahi repeats the same thing where I notice the line going slack and moving around me. Unfortunately, it spit the hook at the kayak. I've learned that mahi stay green a lot longer than kings do and can be deceptively calm all the way up to the side of the kayak.

All in all, a great day on the water and good fishing.

Note: I wouldn't recommend landing kings in a net if you plan on reusing it ever again. *doh*


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super catch there! Bet it gets a little tight in that yak with all those fishies in there with ya!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like you had a great day. Thanks for flying a flag!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on all the fish!!! Way ta go!!!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

wish i could have that type of luck out there... very nice.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like we were out too deep again! And my fishing partner mentioned the color change bait thing.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice narrative Boomyak. It was a great day in the Gulf!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow! Way to go. You guys slayed them.
I need to get out there.
Cheers.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. I need a trip like that.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice Dude!!! Wish I could have joined you guys. Im taking Friday off, and going out, if weather permits.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome report glad you had a great trip!


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Great repor. I'm glad that the 4th time was the charm. How is the water in the bay the choctawhatchee and pea river are still very muddy up here where they begin.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

redripper said:


> Great repor. I'm glad that the 4th time was the charm. How is the water in the bay the choctawhatchee and pea river are still very muddy up here where they begin.


The water isn't all that muddy as long as you're not on a windward shore. The flats on both the north and south side of the midbay bridge are still stained brown, but there's decent visibility of the bottom when the winds are calm.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I hope to head down next week end And try out hog town our Lagrange bayou.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

redripper said:


> Thanks for the reply I hope to head down next week end And try out hog town our Lagrange bayou.


That's a good ten miles east of the parts I frequent and a lot closer to the river, so I can't really say how the clarity is that way. I have heard a lot of people saying the north side of Hogtown around the grassy spots is good for reds around this time of year. Haven't been there... yet.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I fished there last summer and caught a lot of undersized ones caught one good keeper. There was lots of bait around on those flats. I've just got to get the salt fishing dialed in. I come frome year of bass fishing I'm hoping to get more trips down to the bay in this year.


----------

